# HMS Bullen



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone have a photo of HMS Bullen. She was a Captain Class frigate sunk on 6th Dec 1944. My father-in law survived the sinking.
Thanks Max


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

There is an image of her HERE on her hand over to the RN.
Vic Ould wrote a book on her : life and death of HMS Bullen, which if I recall also has a few images in it
It is a pretty harrowing tale, Bullen was torpedoed amidships which broke her in two and sinking very quickly with the loss of 55 of crew on the 06th december 1944 off the NW Scottish coast.
She was part of the 19th Escort group based on Belfast, the other members of her group Goodall and Loch Insh counterattacked and sank the U297 . I should add that 297 was not the uboat which sank the Bullen - this was U775
Steve


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Max, a wee photo and some info of her fate here.
http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/3385.html


----------



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

Steve Thanks for that it was much appreciated. My father in law was in the engine room when the torpedo hit. He was also in the water off Cape Wrath for two hours before being picked up. Very lucky it was Dec.
Cheers
Max


----------



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

Ian
Many thanks to you too
Max.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

There is a website for the captain class see HERE

Steve


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

wireless man said:


> Does anyone have a photo of HMS Bullen. She was a Captain Class frigate sunk on 6th Dec 1944. My father-in law survived the sinking.
> Thanks Max


here we are


----------



## Stuart Collins (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, i am researching my family tree, and require some help. My second cousin John Walter Noon was serving on H.M.S Bullen as a telegraphist at the time it was sunk. Unfortunatley he lost his life, Does anyone have more information about the sinking or is there anyone who knew John Walter "jackie" Noon? i look forward to any reply. Yours Stuart Collins.


----------



## ginger mick (Nov 30, 2011)

hi
my uncle was on hms bullen when it got sunk.does any one remember .dennis watsham,aged 18 who was killed on d ec 4th 1944. any replymuch apprecated

mick downie


----------

